
App.net commits to data portability as a brand promise - evanwolf
http://blog.dataportability.org/2012/08/13/app-net-commits-to-data-portability-as-a-brand-promise/
======
evanwolf
Well, proof will be in the code. And the terms of service. Right now it is
mostly intention, great intentions. It gets progressively harder to deliver
these as scale pulls use cases from a larger population. And interop will stay
hard until identity and personal data ecosystems a la
<http://www.idecosystem.org/> and <http://personaldataecosystem.org/startup-
circle> become effective federations.

------
srepetti
Awesome that this is a key component of the product. And Dalton has commited
that it will remain a critical piece.

------
teawithcarl
Dalton has committed to almost every open platform standard available. Plus,
an amazingly open API.

That's why angry Twitter developers are showing up in spades, from all around
the world.

That's why Silicon Valley top talent is showing up to collaborate with him, to
help build it. Think Linux.org.

